# agility bloopers



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Just to prove that even at the Worlds that things can and do wrong even with the best of them  Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKD2cHsvhuo&feature=fvw


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Those were great!! I LOVE the Gwen Stefani song song thats attached to it too!!


----------

